# Cyclogest course



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,
I'd just like to know why some clinics prescribe Cyclogest only for the 2ww, and others for the whole of the first trimester.
What i've gleened online seems to suggest an embryo should produce enough after it has implanted.

My clinic is one that only does for the 2ww but i'm nervous this isn't enough. They will prescribe more if i ask [i've asked in the past] but they say it is unnecessary.

I'd just like to know some of the science and facts behind this huge discrepancy in protocol between clinics so i can make an informed decision. Presently i'm using cyclogest from previous failed cycles but i will need more in a week.

Can i also ask why some say the dose should be once a day and others twice a day [400mcg pessaries]?

Many thanks
Mx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not my area of expertise   

As far as I'm aware, from personal reading for my own treatments, there is a statistically proven advantage (increase in pregnancy rate) in using progesterone supplements in the first two weeks after IVF fertilization but no advantage in continuing this beyond the 2ww. It does no harm though and it should be used for longer in certain other treatments.

Similarily there is no difference in outcome from giving the dose once or twice a day. Twice a day will give more stable blood levels over a 24 hour period but giving once a day will still keep the level above the minimum required.

Clinic protocols vary due to the individual preference and expertise of the clinician and their research area of interest. In medical terms infertility treatment numbers are relatively small so it's hard to gain an accurate picture of all treatment protocols to say for definite that one is better than another. It usually takes years of research to build up the statistical data to proove one way or another that a particular treatment is superior.

Sorry can't really answer this but as far as I'm aware there isn't one   

Maz x


----------

